# Defacto visa refused (Help please)



## hunterz007 (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi everyone,
As in the title you got to know what happened to my application.My defacto visa has just being refused 10 days ago.My situation was genuine relation(almost 5 years), separate bank a/c, living at same address (from more than 1 year) etc.

The case officer just refused stating that we are housemates and he is not satisfied with a bunch of proofs we provided to him.CO stated that we don't share anything in common so he is not satisfied.

And they have given me an option to Review the case in MRT and my agent (which i don't believe anymore) is also saying the same.So i am very tensed since the decision came out and was looking for some good agents today for advice on web, when i happen to see this forum.
Yes it's a long wait and huge money $1540 so all confused.

Please guys if you can offer an advice.


----------



## hopinganddreaming (Mar 19, 2013)

Wow, how upsetting for you.

I recommend you contact Migration Agent, Mark Northam - he is wonderful and knows his stuff - he is often around the forum , or else just google him...

Good luck - I hope things work out.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

I no how u feel I was also refused 300 for bull sheet reasons. I recommend u lodge appeal immediately at mrt. I did. Though the wait can be up to two years u might get lucky. Friend of mine had her hearing in 5 months. Though I'm still waiting for mine 14 months later. During the wait period u can accumukate and present new evidence. More new proof ur relationship is real. I deinately recommend u hire a good solicitor agent if u can afford it. Again I did this. I also lodged another 300 visa application about 5 months after the refusal and so now I have 2 vchances whichever comes first I will take. Also seek advice from solicitor /agent about what sort of visa to app,y for. Perhaps 300 visa is easier to get as u are not married? Most of all if ur relationship is genuine do not give up. Keep fighting many many visas are approved second time around as it shows how serious u are t,o go through all this waiting again. Good luck!


----------



## hunterz007 (Jun 12, 2013)

hopinganddreaming said:


> Wow, how upsetting for you.
> 
> I recommend you contact Migration Agent, Mark Northam - he is wonderful and knows his stuff - he is often around the forum , or else just google him...
> 
> Good luck - I hope things work out.


thanks mate,
thanks for letting me know about mark northam.I just callled him today and he listened to me carefully.I have sent him further details so let's see what happens next.
Thanks again


----------



## hunterz007 (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks for all this info and advice.The thing is i am already on student visa and my visa is still ongoing so i don't need separate visa. Same is with my partner, she is also on separate student visa.She might become registered nurse soon and then if we apply for review it's very hard to get her a working visa which is the main priority for both of us.

So that's we are very confused regarding all this


----------

